# R35 w/ body kit?



## SpecVSpider (Jan 10, 2003)

hey guys...is this a new R35 with a body kit already??

http://www.supercars.jap.co/skyline35.html


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

What's up with the link?


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

yeah there is already a few kits for the v35 and some on the way for the cpv35.


----------



## tonsterps (Jul 17, 2002)

*Gay*

Very gay


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

WTF!?!?


----------



## PiMpPaThFinDeR02 (Feb 3, 2003)

*that was *****

...


----------

